# Salmon mount



## schwark008 (Jul 30, 2004)

Where is the best place to get a skin mount on a salmon done? Caught a 35.85 pound king out of manistee yesterday morning and want a world class mount. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Scroll down on this forum and see the same two fish taxidermists I always recommend. It's not very often that a fisherman asks about a WORLD CLASS mount, but either of the two guys I recommend are *world champion fish taxidermists.* You just can't find any better.
Paul Borkowski...Blue Ribbon Taxidermy and Supply....Grand Rapids
Randy Budzynski....Master Fish Taxidermy....East Lansing.

Good luck!


----------



## schwark008 (Jul 30, 2004)

I figured a world class fish deserves a great mount, thanks for the suggestion


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep just look down a couple threads. The same couple guys recommended. They will do ya good.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

DFJISH said:


> Scroll down on this forum and see the same two fish taxidermists I always recommend. It's not very often that a fisherman asks about a WORLD CLASS mount, but either of the two guys I recommend are *world champion fish taxidermists.* You just can't find any better.
> Paul Borkowski...Blue Ribbon Taxidermy and Supply....Grand Rapids
> Randy Budzynski....Master Fish Taxidermy....East Lansing.
> 
> Good luck!


I concur, two of the best. I know them both as friends too.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Congrats on a great fish!

Ganzer


----------

